# 2011 Z2 DuraAceDi2 vs 2014/15 Z3/4



## tungsten79 (Jul 22, 2014)

HI all, I'm upgrading my Cannondale to a carbon, and really liked the 'endurance' feel of the 2014 Z4 I tried in my LBS. It was more upright and comfortable and the carbon was great to ride on.

My price range is about $2-2500 but also have to deal with 8.8% NYC tax. 

The 2014 Z4 was $1780 including tax after sale, but had the lower components. The 2014 Z3 is more expensive, closer to $2500, without Di2.

I found a reputable seller in NYC selling his used 2011 Z2 ($7k MSRP) with Dura-Ace Di2 and dura-ace pedals for $2500. No damage to the frame, and in great shape visually. I really like the electronic shifters.


Which would you guys choose? Has the geometry of the Z2-Z4 changed a lot since 2011? I don't think I could afford the Di2 on the 2014/15 models so I'd settle for the 105 or Ultegra.

The picture is of the 2011 Z2. 

Thanks in advance - DAVE! can you help

MC


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

The geometry hasn't changed much but they significantly upgraded the frame in 2013. Google is your friend.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

tungsten79 said:


> HI all, I'm upgrading my Cannondale to a carbon, and really liked the 'endurance' feel of the 2014 Z4 I tried in my LBS. It was more upright and comfortable and the carbon was great to ride on.
> 
> My price range is about $2-2500 but also have to deal with 8.8% NYC tax.
> 
> ...


Some of the '15 bikes will have threaded bb's. Read Felt 2015 and Ask Felt for more info. New bikes are supposed to be on the website August 27.


----------



## bahula03 (Feb 19, 2012)

The 2011 Z2 has the first iteration of Di2 (7970), which is *not* something you want. It isn't compatible with any of the other Di2 stuff and has already been out of production for a while.

If you can swing a new Z3, that's what I'd go for. You get the updated frame and the Ultegra 6800 group is fantastic.


----------



## tungsten79 (Jul 22, 2014)

I think that's part of the problem - I can't really afford the newer z2/3 with the newer electronic shifters (they run in the $3-4k range used). I could get the Z3 with ultegra but it would be more expensive than the 2011 Z2 with electronics. 

do people think the Di2-7970 will be hard to service down the line? ugh..





bahula03 said:


> The 2011 Z2 has the first iteration of Di2 (7970), which is *not* something you want. It isn't compatible with any of the other Di2 stuff and has already been out of production for a while.
> 
> If you can swing a new Z3, that's what I'd go for. You get the updated frame and the Ultegra 6800 group is fantastic.


----------



## dbf73 (Aug 15, 2011)

tungsten79 said:


> do people think the Di2-7970 will be hard to service down the line? ugh..


 I don't think so - there are quite a few out there and the battery is the same as the current generation as I understand it. That being said, I bought a 2011 Z2 w/ 7970 DA Di2 and love it. This spring I bought an AR5 and swapped drivetrains so the Di2 is on the AR. Has run without a hiccup. I wouldn't call this an old Di2 decision but more of a used higher end bike vs new lower spec bike decision. good luck whatever you choose


----------

